# Cowering



## mao (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm really worried about my 6 year old female. She was her usual self all day until I came home from work. She was on my bed as usual, but when I approached she ran off and hid under my flatmates bed for twenty minutes until I went to check on her, she ran out and down the hallway and cowered against the wall, she looked like she was going to vomit. I picked her up to comfort her and brushed her for a while. She seemed to calm down but still wasn't her affectionate, purring self. I took her to bed later and she cowered the minute I put her on the bed, she reacted in a very frightened manner when I moved my hand to tuck her in and ran out of the room, against the wall, low to the ground cowering again as soon as my partner entered the room to check on her.

She is still acting weird, hiding in very unusual places, places she has never sat before. Under counters and under beds. She seems very frightened and unhappy. This is completely new behaviour and there is nothing that could have scared her while we were out. I'm going to take her to our vet as soon as they re open but thought someone might recognise this sudden change in behaviour. 

She is usually very playful and will jump up on my knee for cuddles and brushes and runs when I get her food out for her. She won't react to any of these things and heads for the nearest hiding place as soon as she can.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It really sounds like she experienced something frightening or traumatic. There is a possibility she could have something going on and the vet visit will be able to rule that out, but her behavior sure seems like something has caused her to be fearful.

Best of luck and keep us posted as to how she does or what the vet says?
Heidi


----------



## mao (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, thank you. I hope the vet will have a solution. I checked nothing had fallen over and it's a very quiet street with no noisy neighbours and no one could have entered the property either. We were only gone for an hour or two, I'm worried sick about her, it's such a sudden change in an adorable friendly little cat. My boyfriend has taken her to bed and is brushing her. She has started to purr and is on my pillow, again, something she would never do. She's usually a heat thief and goes straight onto his chest or legs. I'm relieved to hear that beautiful noise again but I just wish I had an explanation.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wonder if it could have been from a car back-firing? That would be loud, startling and unusual for your quiet street.


----------



## mao (Dec 27, 2008)

Our house is facing onto our private garden, surrounded by other houses and there are no roads or traffic on any sides of the property. I'm trying to think of anything that might have startled her, but it doesn't seem likely. She wasn't even spooked on Bonfire night. It's a really unexpected change.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is VERY odd. Just keep being calm and reliable for her, I'm sure she will come around after she is over this spook of hers. I can't imagine what could have happened to scare her.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm. :x You might want to post hidden cameras while you're out. Have you noticed anything missing? Do you hear scratching at night,like from a mouse...or raccoon? It seems you may have some unwanted company.


----------

